# New project. Inverter genset



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Started a new inverter circuit board repair, waiting for parts from China, Alliexpress, Banggood, Alibaba,,,, they all have good stuff for DIY projects just a bit slower now for delivery.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

P








PARTS....


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

please post what brand and model number as well as the inverter part number you are working on.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

iowagold said:


> please post what brand and model number as well as the inverter part number you are working on.


It doesn't matter,,,,, they are all the same,, once you work on 2 or 3 of them you begin to see the same layout with different components. This thread is just to give people an idea that it's not the end of the world when your inverter goes, bad,,, $300-$700 for a new board or invest a bit of time. I won't get those cbb matalized film capacitors until March or April of 2022 because of slow shipping from Aliexpress.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> ... it's not the end of the world when your inverter goes, bad,,, $300-$700 for a new board or invest a bit of time. I won't get those cbb matalized film capacitors until March or April of 2022 because of slow shipping from Aliexpress.


It's a different story if you needed the generator working yesterday.

Waiting a few days vs several months.... time is expensive.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

OrlyP said:


> It's a different story if you needed the generator working yesterday.
> 
> Waiting a few days vs several months.... time is expensive.


Yes,,,,,,and this one isn't so bad in the mean time, 6hrs per tank just like the green Tailgator from Harbor Freight.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

OrlyP said:


> It's a different story if you needed the generator working yesterday.
> 
> Waiting a few days vs several months.... time is expensive.


Assuming replacement inverters are even available.

With the changeover rate of Chinese generators, parts become no longer available for a giving model constantly. Some time and patience repair the inverter could be the difference between throwing away a generator or having a functioning spare.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

This is one of the reasons I didn't went for an inverter: Serviceability. If I was not getting a name-brand (ie. expensive) inverter genny with the proper local support, I ought to just get a Chinese conventional one using run-of-the-mill parts. They're simpler and with fewer parts to break. But if they do decide to break, there's always parts for them available within a few hours. I was in fact thinking of stocking up with at least a spare AVR and brush, among others... mostly common points of failure. This is not something one can achieve with an inverter unless you have planned for redundancy from the beginning.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, and depending on your lifestyle and what you are trying to achieve you realize that electricity is most important, then you realize conventional or inverter both at any moment will give some kind of problem ,,,,and if you have things to do,,,,, extra solar power and a backup genset is what experienced people do,,,,,,, but for those with occasional blackouts one conventional genset could last a lifetime. And don't forget those power inverters from Walmart they are excellent backup power.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

How to test Generac ix series inverter generator transformer? Place analog mutimeter leads into inverter assembly 2 grey wires, set meter to X1K,,,,a reading of 50~100ohms means bad primary on transformer, .5~1ohm means good primary on transformer. See photos,,,, a digital mulimeter will not function the same you must use an anolog meter because of the fast switching zener diodes on the circuit board.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> How to test Generac ix series inverter generator transformer? Place analog mutimeter leads into inverter assembly 2 grey wires, set meter to X1K,,,,a reading of 50~100ohms means bad primary on transformer, .5~1ohm means good primary on transformer. See photos,,,, a digital mulimeter will not function the same you must use an anolog meter because of the fast switching zener diodes on the circuit board.
> View attachment 10729
> 
> View attachment 10728


a person who doesn't shower much and has a dry diet when they overeat they will produce a strong static charge, static electricity that can have a negative effect on electronics and small engines among other things, thats why slobs are not very welcome in some sensitive places, cell phones are very well made to deal with static electricity and even then some will have great problems on the internet due to their diet and hygene. you can buy the best gas generator like Honda eu2000 but if you have a strong static charge on your body no matter how good the product is you may damage it with your body's static charge. Mosfets and capacitors can be damaged by your static charge the snub capacitor can only do so much to prevent voltage transients in a circuit.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Not that I'm asserting that one shouldn't take a bath , but I think ESD is more of a function of environmental humidity (or lack of) and the type of materials your skin rubs against that generates static (ie. certain clothes/fabric, getting in or out of chairs, or just walking on carpet). I find that ESD happens more often in an air-conditioned room with low relative humidity. In my lab, I find that an RH of <40% makes for an unpleasant environment in terms of ESD.... whenever I get up from my chair and touch anything metal, I get a zap. But if I get up while touching a metal chassis, it helps dissipate the static and I don't get a zap. Virtually no ESD when the RH is 45% or higher.

For that matter, datacenters have precision air conditioning that regulates not just temperature, but also humidity. In this setting, they're typically kept between 40-60% RH.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

This inverter board suffered a gas spill shorting out several smd,,,,,and taking out the stepper motor leads,,,,,, got a similar main capacitor and now just waiting for some parts from Aliexpress,,,will update next week with transformer install,,, the gas got under the 2 large transformers and it got very sticky...


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> This inverter board suffered a gas spill shorting out several smd,,,,,and taking out the stepper motor leads,,,,,, got a similar main capacitor and now just waiting for some parts from Aliexpress,,,will update next week with transformer install,,, the gas got under the 2 large transformers and it got very sticky...
> 
> View attachment 10739


Isolation transformer.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10773
> 
> 
> Isolation transformer.


There now is enough information here on Power Equipment Forum so that anyone with a Generac ix series inverter generator can repair it practically on there own,, "DIY",, Just a few years ago the inverter board problem was a great mystery,,,, no more overload light on these practically new generators that many people have without use due to an over priced inverter board.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10786
> 
> 
> There now is enough information here on Power Equipment Forum so that anyone with a Generac ix series inverter generator can repair it practically on there own,, "DIY",, Just a few years ago the inverter board problem was a great mystery,,,, no more overload light on these practically new generators that many people have without use due to an over priced inverter board.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10809
> 
> View attachment 10808
> 
> ...


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10809
> 
> View attachment 10808
> 
> ...


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10773
> 
> 
> Isolation transformer.


it is better to check each one you make with the original, check yours!!!!,,,don't take my word for it because you may have a different manufacturer with a different schematic of the circuit board. Or you can use .06, I just prefer to use 1V = 20t.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> View attachment 10813


UPDATE,,,,, Rewound transformer, 2 voltage regulators, 1 62k metal oxide resistor.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

Fantastic stuff. I admire your skills.

You mentioned mofsets (whatever they are). I just fixed my Samsung TV by replacing a $40 power supply board, from eBay. According to YouTube, I might've been able to replace a couple of mofsets which seemed to test bad. I figured $40 was a cheap tradeoff to a botched solder job I surely would make, as well as obtaining the mofsets. The board was across the state, vs in China. I don't watch TV that much, but a little each night, and you get used to it.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

VelvetFoot said:


> Fantastic stuff. I admire your skills.
> 
> You mentioned mofsets (whatever they are). I just fixed my Samsung TV by replacing a $40 power supply board, from eBay. According to YouTube, I might've been able to replace a couple of mofsets which seemed to test bad. I figured $40 was a cheap tradeoff to a botched solder job I surely would make, as well as obtaining the mofsets. The board was across the state, vs in China. I don't watch TV that much, but a little each night, and you get used to it.


----------



## natanaelmontanezvega (Dec 9, 2021)

natanaelmontanezvega said:


> UPDATE,,,,, Rewound transformer, 2 voltage regulators, 1 62k metal oxide resistor.
> View attachment 10841


UPDATE,,,,,2 TRANSFORMERS AND FILM CAPACITORS ARRIVED, WILL UPDATE WHEN INSTALLED.


----------

